# Dog show trophies



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

I am thinking of getting and donating trophies for my clubsnext dog show in 2017.



I wanted to know what you would recommend.


Some ideas I have had are…



8X10 Picture frame
Plaque
Etched goblets
Silver tray
Glass dog bowl
Nice shampoo


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Embroidered towels. I love my embroidered towels from the specialty were Jinx went BOW. So nice and useful.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Towels are a favorite of mine too. Though I love etched glass w the specialty name, a vase or whatever. Least favorite trophy I have is a silver tray that I either have to keep in a bag put away or polish all the time. PITA> 
Stained glass is another lovely one. SGRC did nightlights one year, I think they were pretty inexpensive- and I love mine.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

If you belong to the club, they usually ask for money for their members to sponsor a trophy for the award of your choice, and even in memory or honor of someone or some dog - with set prices. I think anywhere from $10 to $65. We usually send a signup sheet around at our spring banquet asking for sponsors.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

You can also volunteer to be part of the trophy committee. My 14 year old and I are going to pick the trophies for the Specialty this year. She is always asking me why they trophies are always clocks and kitchenware, so I am going to let her help with the process.


----------



## BlazenGR (Jan 12, 2012)

Unique trophies look nice, but I am more into practical. If I can win embroidered (or not!) towels, I am good with that. Practical trophies are always the best. I have a tray and coffee mug that my first show dog won for her first major, at a specialty to boot, and it sits in my china cabinet.

towels
leads
directors chairs with embroidery (BOB, HIT?)
gift certificates


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I was on my club's trophy committee one year. What an interesting thing to delve into. We had 3 people sorting through boxes and boxes of trophies. Some purchased over the years and some donated over the years. So as we sorted it was an immense task! Our specialty consisted of obedience, rally and conformation. So trophies for everything. We had 1 of these, and 4 of these, and 2 of these. Nothing with a rhyme or reason. We had so much stuff and decided to try not buying anything at all. We'd tag an item BOW, but couldn't always figure out where to place the tag to make it easy for a steward to find the item when they were at the show. Ugh!! But we did it and managed to clean out a tremendous amount of backlog of trophies from years gone by. In the meantime we had plenty of additional items donated for specific trophies. That made it hard again. Then we had to make sure it was all in the premium. Ugh again!

After that experience we came to the conclusion to ask people to only donate money, not items. That helped a lot. But still trophies are super time consuming for a committee. Then there's the whole storage thing, where to keep them before they go to the show? Being in Alaska we have one odd issue. If the trophy is large, often the winner doesn't want to pay to bring it on the plane to fly home. Lots of our exhibitors are from other states and fly up. So now they have a very nice large framed print, how do they get it home? One year someone donated a wood bench for your entryway. Huge! The winner did not fly home with that bench!

So I'd say give money to the club, and let the committee figure out the best trophies to purchase. Sometimes they get good deals from vendors specifically for trophies.


----------

